# There's a lot to study for the test.



## yuechu

大家好，

I was recently studying for a test for a university course and was wondering how to say the following sentence in Chinese: "There's a lot to study for the test." (as in, there is lot of material to study for the test)
Would anyone know how to translate this to Mandarin?
Thanks!


----------



## Althaea

In daily conversation:
为了这门考试有很多东西要学。(it's ok to use in speaking but it's better to add a subject)

ps: 
“test” in Chinese is experiment or exam, and “study” means learn or research.
So there's another version:
这个测试(test)需要很多的研究(research)。


----------



## yuechu

Hello, Althaea!
I recognize the sentence pattern now that you've written it out but couldn't think of the idiomatic expression in Chinese!
Thanks for your help! 谢谢


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

为了考试还要学很多呢。

no material in it.


----------



## yuechu

I like your suggestion, too, retrogradedwithwind! (and I was also hoping it was possible to translate it without the word "material", as you did!)
Thanks!


----------



## Skatinginbc

考試得花很多工夫苦讀. (考試 is meant to be substituted with 考這試..., 這次考試..., 這個考試..., 這門考試..., etc. depending on the context)
考試得讀一大堆.(考這試..., 這次考試..., 這個考試..., 這門考試..., etc.)


----------



## philchinamusical

My two cents:

（这次）考试前有不少要学的呢。


----------



## Skatinginbc

When I see "_study_" in the context of "_study for a test_", I assume it is about reviewing (溫習,  e.g., rereading, memorizing, practicing, etc.) subject matter that has already been taught or introduced in the class.  To me, "a lot _to learn_" (要學) and "a lot _to study_" (要研習) are different concepts.

I still have a lot _to learn_. 我還有許多要學.
《論語．學而》：「學(learn)而時習(study)之，不亦說乎？」


----------



## philchinamusical

I think that depends: If you are speaking as a Chinese student studying in China mainland... "to learn" is very likely to be the exact word.


----------



## SimonTsai

@yuechu, in everyday conversations, you could say

'這次考試，要讀的東西很多' or
'這次考試，要讀的東西不少'.


----------



## brofeelgood

Quick one... what do you guys call an '*academic test*' in Mandarin? I've always called it '测验', but I'm seeing '测试' (which to me is an assessment or experimental test, e.g. a test of the beta program to find bugs) and '考试' (an examination).

As to the yuechu's question, I'd say it the same way as Skater #6 and Simon #10: 讀. And also 複習 (revise).


----------



## hx1997

brofeelgood said:


> what do you guys call an '*academic test*' in Mandarin?



I call it 考试. 测验 sounds a little old-fashioned (20th century) to me.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your help!


----------

